

Dark Ecology - nacker
http://www.orionmagazine.org/index.php/articles/article/7277

======
nacker
Also, here's a great discussion with Erik Davis of Expanding Mind with the
author of Dark Green Religion: Nature Spirituality and the Planetary Future,
Bron Taylor.

[http://expandingmind.podbean.com/mf/web/9kvav7/ExpandingMind...](http://expandingmind.podbean.com/mf/web/9kvav7/ExpandingMind120212.mp3)

